# Family Fun Day



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Looby and Candy 

Thank you so much for organising such a fab day ...  we loved every minute of it, and can't believe how quickly the day went and it was lovely to see everyone again.

Kelly - lovely to see you all, and the twins are just scrummy, loved my cuddles with Lillie     hope Oli's knee is ok after all the running around.  Hope you got home quicker

Starr - Loved your bump, you look so well, lovely to see you and can't wait to hear your news in a few weeks time

Candy - lovely to see you and your family, your little ones are gorgeous xx

Looby - Lovely to see you all again, hope you got home ok

VIL - Great to see you and the gorgeous Bertie, and good luck for this week x xx

Tried to post some photos, but got well stressed over it, so will try and do them tomorrow when I am not so tired.

M slept all the way home and so did DH, and my exhaust made it home to !!!

See you all again soon
xxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm glad to hear you all had a great day,sorry I didn't make it I was shattered after work.

Will definitely make it next time


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well hheeeelllooo

Babies and Oli are fast off (and Michael)so thought I would pop on  

Sorry but I did mean to take more pics but theres 3 in my gallery. 

Moomin-loved seeing you,Richard and Megan again,Megan is such a cutie.Glad your exhaust held out,we got home at 5:30 so not too bad,we clocked up 270miles today though  

Candy-fab to see you and your brood,Jacob is so sweet and Lucas is adorable,right little smiler.Thanks so much for sorting it.

Looby-that goes to you too hun,thanks so much for arranging everything with Candy,you both did a sterling job.Katie is so cute,you must be such a proud mummy.

Vil-I could just eat Bertie up,love the way he toddles around   Loads of luck for this week   we were all admiring your car as you drove off  

Starr-lovely meeting your sil and niece and nephew,Oli seemed to like his playmate   you looked fab today,enjoy your last few weeks hun.Cant wait to hear your news.

Well it was well worth the 2.5 hour (that should have been 1hr 20) journey to see you all,really looking forward to the dec meal,infact I put my £5 I won from the impromtu raffle to one side to start saving for wine for that night  

Kelly x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I am so pleased you all had a great time & so sorry again not to be there x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Madam's being a C** to put it mildly   

so will reply properly tomorrow - but just wanted to say we had a fab day 
was lovely to meet those i hadnt met before 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Well after the really long drive home, i was just too shatttered to write anything last night 

Kelly, was so sorry you got stuck in traffic on the way, Oli is a complete gentleman, was so lovely with Jacob although Jacob really needs to learn to share ! Lilly and Harry were completely adoreable, so contended (from an outsiders view) you are both fab parents.

Starr, what can I say, you looked amazing, although not so sure that Kellys photo shows that, will have to post mine of you holding Lucas as you are smiling   can not believe how time flys, your sil was great fun, hope the kids hada nice time.

VIL, yummy biscuits btw, thanks, Bertie was such a darling, so truly handsome and those eyes mezmerizing, so fab to see you, please pass our love to Jackie

Louby, hope Katie slept well after her numerous trips to the park, please thank Andy again for doing all the tidying up.

Moom, I know things haven't been plain sailing recently but you and R, looked really well and Megan is a credit to you, such a happy little girl.

I must dash and do some housework Cx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Morning All

Well had a lovely day, but was shattered by the time we got home....

Candy... as always lovely to see you... really enjoyed my cuddles with Lucas.. (as did my SIL!!) Both your boys are beautiful...  Ta for all the organising honey xxx

Looby.. lovely to see you looking so well. Katie seemed to enjoy herself.. she's so funny. Glad to see you've started on the C meet!! xxxx

Kelly... the twins are beautiful.. and so good!!  Thankyou so much for the HUGE bag of clothes... hmm me thinks this little one will have to be changed 6 times a day to get through them all... There's some really lovely stuff in there. Ben liked Oli too !! xx

VIL.. Was lovely to see you and meet the gorgeous Bertie!!  So sorry that Moosey couldn't make it. Good luck for thurs.. Oh and DH said again ta for the doppler... We'll arrange to send it back once Bubs has made her arrival xxxx

Moom.. Oh a journey home in silence!! Is that good or bad.. glad the exhaust made it. Megan is a little dear.. So happy a credit to you both!!  You looked really well.. hope that continues for you..

Thanks to you all for making my Sil so welcome.. She's really taken with you all and really enjoyed herself. 

So looking forward to the next one... Even if everything will be different  then though !!!!!!!

Love to all xxxxxxxxx

PS.. ohh Kelly that pic of me is awful... i look really fed up!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I am in shock, jacob, just looked at the screen and said kelly mummy, pointing at your pictiure, how does he know the picture isn't all that clear in your profile, i am flabagasted !!!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Awww clever boy..

HELLO JACOB !!!!!

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Sounds like you all had a fab time, was so sorry we couldn't make it.  Was thinking of you and Hannah and William were sending lots of   

Loads of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Thanks for organising a great day.  It was really nice to see you all.  Bertie slept all the way home too which was a huge relief as I thought I'd be singing Balamory all the way up the M11!

Candy - Lovely to see you again.  Your boys are lovely (including DH   ).  It was a great venue and the bouncy castle was the best - I was just gutted that I could squeeze onto it!!!

Moomin - Great to catch up.  It only seems like yesterday we were chatting in that hotel in Milton Keynes!  I loved your portable high chair but obviously not as much as the little cutie in it!!!

Kelly - Thanks for letting me snuggle Harry!  Oli was lovely with Bertie.  He played with him really nicely - what a star.  You seem to be doing a fantastic job juggling your three lovely kids and even brought the squash!!

Starr - You looked amazing - very glam - I loved your top.  I'm so excited for you...  Not long now.  

Looby - Your daughter is so pretty!  Thanks for organising the do.  It was lovely to catch up.


Thanks for all your good wishes about Thursday.  It seems unreal at the moment but I'm very excited that we're going to be trying again.  I'm busy promising myself that it won't take over my life this time (yeah right!   ).  I promise I'll keep you posted!

Love to everyone and sorry to miss those of you that couldn't make it.

VIL
xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Sounds like you all had lots of fun, sorry to have missed it and you all. Will try to make next one.

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sounds like you all had a lovely time 
any more pictures 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I only took a few pics Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Outside fun


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah thanks candy..you all look like you had a great time..lovely one of starr and lucas


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim can you make the 1st of December for a meal, as i saw Looby had done another post, as I reckon we should put in diary

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110611.0


----------

